# Wiki für ein Uni - High Level Design



## Colt45 (16. Mai 2011)

Moin...
Ich steh vor ner schwierigen Aufgabe. Ich bin gerade im Praxissemester und ziemlich überfordert.
Ich soll im Alleingang eine Art Wiki für ne Uni etablieren, wo die Profs ihre Projekte und Studien reinstellen können. Das ganze soll dann noch um n paar Features erweitert werden. Jetzt is das so, dass ich im ersten Schritt ein High Level Design erstellen soll und von sowas null ahnung hab. in 4 Semestern haben wir so etwas nie angesprochen...
Kann mir irgendjemand einen groben Überblick geben, wie ich an so ein HighLevelDesign rangehe, was da reinmuss und was nicht. Wenn ich die Software selber von vorne entwickeln würde, ginge das noch, aber wir werden wohl ein bestehendes Wiki-System verwenden und erweitern...
Danke schonmal


----------



## SlaterB (16. Mai 2011)

> Kann mir irgendjemand einen groben Überblick geben
du meinst besser als die zahllosen Internet-Links dieser Welt?
Software Architecture and High Level Design
na da bist du ja optimistisch


----------



## Colt45 (16. Mai 2011)

Stell dir vor, auf die Idee bin ich auch schon gekommen, das sind aber alles nur beispiele, mit denen ich nix anfangen kann. Vor allem weil das ja keine eigenständige Java-Software is sondern ne Webanwendung...
Hab vllt. auch die Frage falsch formuliert: Ansich weiß ich was High Level Design is, aber auf meine Aufgabe bezogen hab ich keine Ahnung wie und wo und was ich machen muss.


----------



## chalkbag (16. Mai 2011)

Servus,

ein vorhandenes open source Wiki System zu verwenden ist doch super, bis man das selber so ausgereift und erweiterbar hat, kann viel Zeit vergehen.

Schau dir einfach mal ein paar Wikisysteme an, stell die Unterschiede / Vor-undNachteile fest und halte sie am besten fest, dein Prof wird sicherlich eine begründete Entscheidung verlangen.

High level software design, ist aber auch ein schöner Name. Ich denke es wird im ersten Schritt erstmal ein Architekturmodell verlangt. D.h. Welche Kombonenten gibt es (Webserver, Webbrowser, Datenbank etc..) und in welchen Abhängigkeiten stehen sie zueinander. Wenn du das hast, kannst du ja etwas ins Detail gehen und nach der Entscheidung für ein Wikisystem dich auf die Struktur der Software an sich eingehen (Core, Plugin-Framework, Internationalisierung, Gui, und und und).


----------



## Colt45 (16. Mai 2011)

chalkbag hat gesagt.:


> Servus,
> 
> ein vorhandenes open source Wiki System zu verwenden ist doch super, bis man das selber so ausgereift und erweiterbar hat, kann viel Zeit vergehen.
> 
> ...



Ja, das is auch der einzige Aspekt, der mich davon abhält, bei 0 anzufangen und das Teil selber hochzuziehen...
Die Suche nach der bestehenden Wiki scheint wohl auch abgeschlossen zu sein (XWiki, benutzt nämlich Oracle im Backend und is in Java geschrieben)
Danke, das sind die informationen die ich brauch, nämlich welche Komponenten bei so einer Webbasierten Anwendung eine Rolle spielen. Ich wurde hier echt ziemlich ins kalte Wasser geschmissen, da der Informatik-teil in meinem Studium sehr gering is und meine Programmierkenntnisse beschränkt sind. Wenn ich hier also hin und wieder was fragen könnte, ohne als totaler Vollidiot hingestellt zu werden, wär das echt klasse...


----------



## Logaff (16. Mai 2011)

wenn du material brauchst richtung webdesign dies das PM


----------

